# Doxa Sub 600 T



## JoT

I know it's not a GMT/24, and a diver's watch and I haven't dived in my life and probably never will, but I really like this watch; in fact I like it a lot









The case is satin brushed stainless steel hand milled with the original tools they used on Doxa Subs of the 1960s. Diameter 42mm excluding crown, water-resistant to 600m. Decorated ETA 2824 movement, bracelet a replica of the original Doxa Sub.

Just tooooooo nice


----------



## gregor

John, I completely agree!

It's high on my wishlist!

cheers,

Gregor


----------



## MIKE

gregor said:


> John, I completely agree!
> 
> It's high on my wishlist!
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------



## JoT

I am trying to imagine what it would look like on the wrist; although it is 42mm diameter the crystal is only 30mm diameter. Quite a high metal:crystal ratio


----------



## gregor

> I am trying to imagine what it would look like on the wrist; although it is 42mm diameter the crystal is only 30mm diameter.


That's the thing with watches like these, that can only be bought on the internet...

1000+dollar is quite alot for a watch that you cannot try on...









I think the bracelet is nice too! defenetly an eyecather!

cheers,

Gregor


----------



## adrian

It is a very nice one. I don't think there are any other watches with rice grain bracelet like Doxa.


----------



## JoT

I have just found a very good review by a Doxa enthusiast:

*Doxa 600T Review*


----------



## Mrcrowley

JoT said:


> I have just found a very good review by a Doxa enthusiast:
> 
> *Doxa 600T Review*
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


He's a big Doxa fan is Peter.


----------



## Nalu

I've got this watch as a 300T, but I rarely wear it. Mine is not on a BOR, but the other style of DOXA bracelet. It's a large, heavy watch and I don't particularly care for the case, which dominates the rest of the watch on the wrist. I think the DIXA marketing turns me off somewhat, too.

As mentioned above, this is one you should certainly try on before buying.


----------



## JoT

Nalu said:


> I've got this watch as a 300T, but I rarely wear it. Mine is not on a BOR, but the other style of DOXA bracelet. It's a large, heavy watch and I don't particularly care for the case, which dominates the rest of the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


The 600T is smaller thatn the 300T; it's the same size as the original 1960's version as far as I can tell, also much thinner and lighter.

300T in middle 600T to the right


----------



## bobbysamd

I own a DOXA SUB 600T Professional limited edition  (not the Dirk Pitt version). I love the watch. The price is reasonable for the quality and value. I purchased the watch off the internet site without trying it on, which might have been chancy because of my 6 1/2-inch wrist, but it fit just fine after the bracelet was sized. People with larger wrists certainly have nothing to worry about.

Overall quality and finish of the watch is impressive; the quality of the case is just wonderful. Accuracy of the ETA 2824-2 is about +5/day if I leave the watch on the winder; less when I am wearing it.

I'd recommend a DOXA without hesitation to anyone.


----------



## Mrcrowley

I may have bought one by now, had it not been for that bracelet.


----------



## Roy

I had an original movement and dial for a 1960's one but no case so I fitted it in a new Zeno case.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> I had an original movement and dial for a 1960's one but no case so I fitted it in a new Zeno case.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Wow very cool Roy
















Now be a very nice man and tell me that it is *Not* for sale


----------



## Roy

Mac it's not for sale.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roy said:


> Mac it's not for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Are you sure Roy?


----------



## Roy

As sure as I can be.


----------



## hakim

JoT, I think you hit the nail right on the head with the metal to dial ratio. When I received mine that was the first thing I noticed. After wearing Seiko divers for a while, the Doxa dial seems much smaller so I don't know if that would be acceptable for you?

Regarding the bracelet, I was apprehensive about it especially how it would look on my wrist, but its one of the best bracelets I've ever worn and to me one of the highlights of the watch. Very very comfortable.

I've also heard some horror stories about bezels coming off and crowns dropping but never happenned to mine.

I think once you get passed the size of the dial then you really appreciate the watch. Its well built, looks great, got history behind it, fantastic movement and best of all it looks at home with casual dress or peeking out from under a tux!









If you want I can take some pics of mine and post for you with a side by side comparison to a Seiko diver.


----------



## JoT

hakim said:


> If you want I can take some pics of mine and post for you with a side by side comparison to a Seiko diver.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Thanks for the comments Hakim; it would also be good to see a side by side comparison.

I have always liked the original 1960's 300T I have a relative who has a silver dialled one; it has been his daily wear for over 40 years! He tells me he will getting buried in it









I didn't like the big 300T re-issue for the reasons Colin outlined and in addition the funny lugs mean that you have to use the Doxa bracelet.

When they brought out the 600T; a watch that closeley resembles the original 300T I started to think about getting one; I have been thinking about getting one off and on ever since









So I have been researching the watch the last couple of weeks.

First up the "Official" Doxa Forum; it's an offical forum so there is nothing critical, presumably anything critical gets deleted. The forum is full of posts by people who are very happy with their watches; and a few that can be describes as being obsessed by their Doxa's; that's fine but it would be nice to get a balance.

The DWF has a much more varied input; there are clearly many contented owners of Doxa but there are a few who have had a bad experience a several who do not like Doxa for the way they do business.

They seem to be the Poljot of the dive watch world; most things seem to be "Limited Editions". There are limited "Limited Editions" such as the Diving Star (100 pieces) and the proposed Caribbean (250 pieces), then there are the not so limited "Limited Editions" such as the Dirk Pitt and the Clive Cussler Sharkhunter (3000 pieces each). Previous editions were also "Limited" to a lesser or greater extent

My view on the "Limited Editions", get the watch if you want the watch but don't be suprised if another "Limited Edition" comes out that looks very much like the "Limited Edition" you have bought







In other words if you want a Doxa 600T don't get it because it's a limited edition get it because you like it.

From what I can gather off the DWF the warranty on new watches is not transferable i.e. it stays with the customer and does not move with the watch if the watch is sold on. If this is true it is an "own-goal" in my opinion as it sends out the wrong message to potential customers.

Doxa marketing: Well again we are back to the "Limited Edition" scenario, maintaining an air that you are getting something exclusive is clearly part of the strategy. Some people believe this some don't; personally I don't, if I was to get an orange dial 600T it would not be because it was a "Professional" edition or a "Dirk Pitt" edition it would be because I wanted an orange dial 600T!

Their marketing strategy for the "Limited Editions" with small numbers of pieces (100 to 250 pieces) is that they are first offered to "returning customers". Presumably they are trying to create an "exclusive club" myth surrounding their brand.

Presumably this strategy has been succesful to date, but will customers or potentail customers put up with this for long and will it have an impact on the second-hand prices of the watches?

What is interesting if you look on all the major fora, is that people views on Doxa watches are generally polarised, they either love them or hate them, there is very little middle ground. Quite a few of the "hate" camp admit they like the watches but wouldn't buy one because they don't like the way Doxa does business.

Where does this leave me?









I want a diver's watch (OK I have broken my own self imposed "rules") but I don't want a Submariner clone or a Seiko and given that I had a SMP and sold it (silly bugger) I don't want to go back down that route (even though it is a superb diver).

I like the 600T but I don't like the way Doxa market themselves and their products. There seem to be many very happy 600T owners and a few disgruntled ones and most admit that the 600T is a fine watch.

I also have a yellow dial thing going on ...









I will probably get one







despite the negative aspects.


----------



## Roy

I received an email this morning from Doxa :



> Dear valued customer,
> 
> In an effort to supply our customers with unique collectable timepieces with high after market value, we are pleased to introduce a strictly limited edition of 250 pieces of the DOXA SUB600T Caribbean offered only to the DOXA Forum members and dear returning customers.


I am NOT a returning customer nor a member of the Doxa forum.

This is spam


----------



## Silver Hawk

JoT said:


> I also have a yellow dial thing going on ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------



## JoT

Roy said:


> I received an email this morning from Doxa :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear valued customer,
> 
> In an effort to supply our customers with unique collectable timepieces with high after market value, we are pleased to introduce a strictly limited edition of 250 pieces of the DOXA SUB600T Caribbean offered only to the DOXA Forum members and dear returning customers.
> 
> 
> 
> I am NOT a returning customer nor a member of the Doxa forum.
> 
> This is spam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I agree Roy

This sort of marketing alienates people; I can't understand why they do it. Most people seem happy with the watches but hate the marketing ... so why do it?

Thanks for reminding me Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk

JoT said:


> Thanks for reminding me Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I really liked your yellow dialled Seiko ... wish you'd sold it to me....









Think I might go and look out for one....


----------



## ESL

Very interesting post Jot, with lots of well reasoned views and opinion.

I must admit to looking a lot at Doxa subs lately, not because I desperately want one, or even that I can afford to buy one in the near future; but simply that I would like (at some point) a classy diver's/sports style watch that might be considered just that bit less "mainstream" than a Seiko, Rolex or Omega. Not to actually dive with you understand







, it's more about the style than the function.

I have always thought that the Doxa had a bit of a "history" and following - however it may have been arrived at - and that it was a "quality" timepiece. It is also very probable that I would never meet anyone else who had one. So that, for me, lends it a nice "exclusive" air.

Having said all of that, I also know that I have never actually met or seen anyone wearing an "orange monster", or a Zeno orange Diver, or indeed anyone wearing any make of orange faced dive watch







, so I could just as easily buy any one of those and be wearing something just as "exclusive" and arguably better value for money.

Interesting food for thought!


----------



## JP (Europe)

JoT said:


> The case is satin brushed stainless steel hand milled with the original tools they used on Doxa Subs of the 1960s. Diameter 42mm excluding crown, water-resistant to 600m. Decorated ETA 2824 movement, bracelet a replica of the original Doxa Sub.


Interesting. Where you got that information concerning the use of the original tools they used on Doxa Subs of the 1960s? The reason why I ask is that some time ago I tried to get answer to where Doxas are made/assembled, how many workers in there etc and never got answer. Maybe I asked just from wrong places.

Also interesting to know what kind decorations the movement have?

JP


----------



## JoT

JP (Europe) said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The case is satin brushed stainless steel hand milled with the original tools they used on Doxa Subs of the 1960s. Diameter 42mm excluding crown, water-resistant to 600m. Decorated ETA 2824 movement, bracelet a replica of the original Doxa Sub.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Where you got that information concerning the use of the original tools they used on Doxa Subs of the 1960s? The reason why I ask is that some time ago I tried to get answer to where Doxas are made/assembled, how many workers in there etc and never got answer. Maybe I asked just from wrong places.
> 
> Also interesting to know what kind decorations the movement have?
> 
> JP
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

JP I got the info from Doxa's web-site


----------



## metal_andy

I've had a 600T since February and am really impressed with the overall quality, sixties style design and wearability of the watch. In fact apart from when I'm at work it doesn't leave my wrist surpassing even my beloved SMP.

I am not sure about the marketing strategy but can only comment on my experience with Doxas service which has been positive.

I bought the Professional because I like the whole Clive Cussler, Doxa history thing it makes the 600T a little bit unusual.

I would recommend the SUB 600T to anyone who wants a distinctive, unusual divers watch without the price associated with many of the big names.









By the way did I mention the orange


----------



## Nalu

Spot on analysis, John. It's what I wanted to write, but didn't have my thoughts in order.

The only thing I would add to the looks/design considerations is a reference to a bezel discussion I've seen somewhere at sometime. Specifically it was a discussion of the sloped (MP, RLT11) bezel vs. blocked (DN, DOXA) bezel. The keen observation was made that the blocked bezel, while easier to make and fit, gives a chunkier look to the watch while the bevelled or sloped style of bezel is sleeker and cuts down on the bulk of the watch. I think this, along with the case, is what gives the DOXA it's impression of mass and toolness. And likewise, some of it's bulkiness.

Finally, give me a day or two to finish my yellow photos and get them posted. Specifically, it will be the Yao Seiko (already posted) with the Capeland XL and a vintage Certina.


----------



## JoT

Thanks Colin, it has been interesting reading about the 600T, it is certainly a watch that evokes passion be it negative or positive.

I guess my interest is similar to George's reasoning; it is different.

I am looking forward to the yellow photos.

Nice to read that Andy and hakim have had a positive experience


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> Mac it's not for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Thank you Roy I can relax now


----------



## mach 0.0013137

This talk of orange divers watches has reminded me of my Orient `M` Force EXO4001, which I got from Roy in January, sold as seen with a faulty date change but full international warranty, so I sent it off straight away to their UK service centre.









I`ve been contacting them approx once a month since then but they`ve been having difficulty getting parts from Orient, just rang again still no joy


----------



## JP (Europe)

JoT said:


> JP (Europe) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The case is satin brushed stainless steel hand milled with the original tools they used on Doxa Subs of the 1960s. Diameter 42mm excluding crown, water-resistant to 600m. Decorated ETA 2824 movement, bracelet a replica of the original Doxa Sub.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Where you got that information concerning the use of the original tools they used on Doxa Subs of the 1960s? The reason why I ask is that some time ago I tried to get answer to where Doxas are made/assembled, how many workers in there etc and never got answer. Maybe I asked just from wrong places.
> 
> Also interesting to know what kind decorations the movement have?
> 
> JP
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JP I got the info from Doxa's web-site
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I see.

From the movement. I found a picture by google.










JP


----------



## hakim

Here you go JoT. Some pics of the Doxa sitting pretty next to the Seiko doods







Hope you find these useful!










another pic....










and some pics of the bracelet and clasp with dive extension.


----------



## Nalu

Just saw that the specs on the Caribbean (that's the name of the new blue dial one, correct?) have changed. It will be a 750T and the dial will be darker blue than seen previously on mockups (that's a good thing, IMO).

I also saw that it has two (







) HEVs.


----------



## JoT

Thanks Hakim ... a great *orange* trio

You have the best dial on your Doxa ... much better than the current "Dirk Pitt" IMO.

I have got my hands on a yellow one According to Fedex it is at Stanstead ... maybe tomorrow or friday?









Colin I saw the change ... it is going to be 6% bigger as well ... I think I am on the list







silly bugger

I must go to the swimming pool


----------



## Silver Hawk

hakim said:


> Here you go JoT. Some pics of the Doxa sitting pretty next to the Seiko doods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you find these useful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Great trio there Hakim....I seem to like all your watches









That Seiko on the left does it for me....which model is that one? Is that the orange version of the yellow one I posted higher up? I hate modern Seiko numbering systems...









Cheers

Paul


----------



## hakim

Thanks Paul!

The diver on the left is the SKX011J (Japan version 21 jewels). Not a fan of those hands though. Too fussy. I prefer simple sword hands - like the Doxa and titan on the right.

If I'm not mistaken yours is the SKXA35 - American market version which I also particularly like as I'm a fan of batons, not round markers. Ah well, one day....







Roy had one selling last year and I missed that one. I haven't got round to buying one for myself from another vendor yet.


----------



## JonW

Silver Hawk said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a yellow dial thing going on ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

wow is that nice! I assume the chapter ring is also yellow? Is this a Yao conversion or original?


----------



## Roy

JonW said:


> wow is that nice! I assume the chapter ring is also yellow? Is this a Yao conversion or original?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


It is an original the ref. no is SNXA35 and I have some ordered.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roy said:


> It is an original the ref. no is SNXA35 and I have some ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​










I want one...


----------



## jasonm

I cant remember who it is who has one







There is one in the Photo gallery.....I have the orange faced version but I do like the yellow


----------



## Silver Hawk

jasonm said:


> I cant remember who it is who has one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is one in the Photo gallery.....I have the orange faced version but I do like the yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


It was JoT...it is his photo...but he sold it...sadly, not to me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JonW said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a yellow dial thing going on ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow is that nice! I assume the chapter ring is also yellow? Is this a Yao conversion or original?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Me like that *Very* much


----------



## hakim

> It is an original the ref. no is SNXA35 and I have some ordered.


Really Roy!









Can I reserve one from you? Do you have any of the black dialed ones coming too? SKX173 I believe.


----------



## Roy

hakim said:


> It is an original the ref. no is SNXA35 and I have some ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> Really Roy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I reserve one from you? Do you have any of the black dialed ones coming too? SKX173 I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

They will be a couple of weeks Hakim but I definetly have some ordered. I can obtain a SKx173 for you too if you wish ?


----------



## hakim

Yes please Roy!

I'll take the yellow A35 and black 173 American versions Roy.

Sending you a PM right away!


----------



## Roy

Thank you Sir,


----------



## jasonm

Hijacked thread alert!!!!


----------



## Roy

jasonm said:


> Hijacked thread alert!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I'm allowed to.


----------



## psychlist

Roy - does it come with an orange dial?

Could you reserve me a black dial? What price?

Or perhaps I should ask price first









David Evans


----------



## Roy

psychlist said:


> Roy - does it come with an orange dial?
> 
> Could you reserve me a black dial? What price?
> 
> Or perhaps I should ask price first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Evans
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


It is not available in orange.

I can save you one but I will not have a price until they arrive.


----------



## Nalu

JoT said:


> Thanks Hakim ... a great *orange* trio
> 
> You have the best dial on your Doxa ... much better than the current "Dirk Pitt" IMO.
> 
> I have got my hands on a yellow one According to Fedex it is at Stanstead ... maybe tomorrow or friday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin I saw the change ... it is going to be 6% bigger as well ... I think I am on the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silly bugger
> 
> I must go to the swimming pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Two DOXAs, swimming pool...

Next you'll be breathing compressed air


----------



## Roy

potz said:


> Any idea how much you will be selling them for, Roy?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


No sorry, not till they arrive.


----------

